# Fly Swap



## Paymaster (Jan 26, 2006)

I would like to host a Fly Swap here. Please reply to this post if you are interested. I will update this first post as swappers come onboard.This swap is open to any Woodys member that ties their own fishing flys, fresh or salt water. Please reveiw this first post to see if I have added you to the list. I will also put (Received) by your name as I get you flys in the mail.Please review the rules below before signing up. Also please , as you post, anounce the pattern you intend to tie.
Rules for the swap. 
1.There will be a limit of 15 swappers(Probably won't get that many)
2. Number of flys to tie will be the number of swappers involved
3.Deadline for joining will be February 15 2006
4. Deadline for mailing flys to the host will be March 15 2006
5. All flys must be mailed to the host in a hard container and inside a Padded mailer. Altoid tins are perfect for this purpose.These will be mailed back to you at the end of the swap.
6. You must send, with your flys, return postage. Preferably a padded mailer with your address and with postage affixed.
7.The theme of this swap will be any fly that you feel is your go to fly. The fly you have the most confidence in.
8. As you finish your flys PM me for the address to mail them to.
9. I will mail the flys back to you, one fly from each swapper, within one week of the mailing deadline.
10. Anyone late by one week will have all their flys returned.
11. I will have a drawing after I have received all the flys and before returning them, and the swapper drawn will receive an extra gift from me.
12. Please toe tag your flys(slips of paper with board name and pattern)
on each before mailing.

OK lets see how many swappers we get.

1. Paymaster- Royal Trude(received)
2. UGAff- Al's Camo Hopper(received)
3. alex30808- Caddis
4. bucktail- Olive Crystal Bugger(received)
5. drgnhntr37- The McGinty
6. Fwhitker- Hurless Nymph(received)


----------



## UGAff (Jan 26, 2006)

Count me in! Pattern to be determined soon!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome UGAff


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't tie..... 

but I want to see pix .....Please


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 26, 2006)

I will post or the tyer can post the pics if they want. Good idea Nugefan. Thanks.


----------



## alex30808 (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm in....I am going to tie a caddis pattern that has always been my GO TO fly... I will post photos as I tie them.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 27, 2006)

Welcome alex30808. Thanks for joining.


----------



## bucktail (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks for hosting!! It'll be one of my best performers. It's not a dainty dry or even a respectable nymph. It just catches trout no matter were you go. 

Olive Crystal Bugger. Trout just love it! 

Justin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 28, 2006)

Welcome bucktail, Glad to have in the swap.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 30, 2006)

Bumping to the top.


----------



## jeclif (Jan 30, 2006)

Like nuge I can't tie either or spell
but would like to see the pictures of the fly's  please


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 30, 2006)

I will post pics as soon as the flys are received by me. Or if the tyer wishes, they may post themselves. I can't post'm till I get'm. Thanks for your and Nugefans suggestion. I will do what I can.


----------



## drgnhntr37 (Jan 31, 2006)

Would like to join  I try to tie classic flys.  My contribution will be the McGinty.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome drgnhntr37. Glad to add you to the swap.


----------



## bucktail (Jan 31, 2006)

The McGinty Fly!! Great choice!!! My Granddad has one in his old fly box, he told me it used to be one of his best. I could never bring myself to use it, or tie another. That fly sits on his old Boo retired for the ages. I just look up at that old setup and think of all the fish that were brought to hand by it. Two generations fished with that rod, my Granddad gave it to my Dad and he used it for a good while. That was of course until that new fangled fiberglass rod came out. I have always wanted to take the old Boo out to catch just one fish to make the third generation but I'm afraid it just would hold up anymore.

Anyway, Thanks for the memory!!!!

Justin


----------



## Fwhitker (Jan 31, 2006)

I would like to get in on the swap, I love to tie..........I can contribute the Hurless Nymph....I killed with it this past season


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Cool. Welcome to the swap,Fwhitker. We are glad to have you join.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 5, 2006)

10 days left to sign up for this swap. Anyone else want to join.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 6, 2006)

I dont tie em but this heres going to the top for my freind.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't tie em bit a friend I go to church with does. Paymaster have you ever tied any Glitter Jigs. They were a doll fly that is no longer made they had foil around the neck and Crappie go crazy for them on a sunny day.My friend supplies me with plenty of them.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 6, 2006)

Mt. Man,Never tied Glitter Jigs. I don't remember what they look like. I have tied several other kinds thought. I have tied lots of Crazy Charlies. It is a pretty good fly for Crappie.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 11, 2006)

4 Days left until I close this swap. We got six tyers so far. Could use a few more. If you tie, join us. You don't have to be a world class tyer, I'm certainly not. Come one come all.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks like 6 tyers unless someone else joins tonite. I will PM my Address to each of the tyers and let the tyin begin. Don't forget to check the rules. If you want to post a pic of yer fly, you may do so in the Flyswap pic thread or I will post when I receive them. If yall get them here early,I will get them back early. Don't have to wait till the deadline.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 15, 2006)

The swap is closed at six tyers. Have fun.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, I havent been on in a while. I would have joined if I would have known. I have been on NGTO doing swaps like crazy we have had like 6 in the last month. After this one is done lets get another started up. GOD BLESS!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry ya missed it. We will do another soon. I am posting the pics from this swap on theFly Swap Pics thread.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 28, 2006)

bumping jest to keep it up there


----------



## bucktail (Feb 28, 2006)

Got'em finished. I'll post a picture and send them this week.

Thanks!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 28, 2006)

Outstanding!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 7, 2006)

8 Days Left to this swap.


----------



## UGAff (Mar 7, 2006)

David - I dropped them in the mail today!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 8, 2006)

Awright! can't wait to see them. Thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 8, 2006)

UGAff, got your flys today and they are great. You guys got a treat headed your way. I will try the one I get to keep in the Little Pigeon River next month.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 10, 2006)

5 Days left and I have received one set so far.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 13, 2006)

Got Bucktail's Olive Crystal Buggers today. Awsome flys and very well tied. Thanks for the extras Bucktail. I will be putting them to use.


----------



## bucktail (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for hosting Paymaster!!!!! I don't think I could even count how many trout I have caught on those WBs and the extra few I stuck in there. And Opening Day trout season, that's about as close to a religious holiday as I can get without blasphemy. The combination of that WB and the other dropped of the back is just plain deadly, literally and figuratively. Even the guys using bait can't believe it when I out catch them in the same hole. I always go up to Helen and the Hooch for opening day. A day full of trout and a lunch full of fun, food and beverage.

Thanks Again!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 14, 2006)

_A day full of trout and a lunch full of fun, food and beverage._


You are sooooooo right Bucktail. Hope I get to go more this year.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 17, 2006)

I am extending the mailing deadline to help out those that are going to be late. Hope to get them all back out as soon as I have them in hand.


----------



## UGAff (Mar 22, 2006)

David - What is the status on this swap?!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry UGAff, still waiting on 3 sets. I am giving it a little more time. If I don't have them in hand by end of next week I will make up the difference and mail them.


----------



## UGAff (Mar 23, 2006)

No hurry, I was just curious is all!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 10, 2006)

I will mail the flys Thursday morning with or without the missing ones. I will tie up some to make up the diiference.I will draw the winner's name, for the give away, Wednesday and put the Hatclip in with that person's bugs.Sorry about the delay, but I thought more time might get the rest here. Also, I have another swap going here if y'all are interested.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 12, 2006)

Flies go in the mail tomorrow. Fwhitker gets the Hatclip. I will tie or attempt to tie the missing patterns tonite and get them all out in the morning. Sorry about the delay.


----------

